# Mila to the vet



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Please keep your fingers crossed for Mila, who is going to the vet at 5 p.m. today. She has been drinking tons of water lately, and I need to find out why. She is 10 years old and overweight. I'm hoping this isn't the start of kidney disease. Julia told me this morning that if we have to put Mila to sleep, she "will go ballistic." Not something I want to deal with right now.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Sending prayers and hugs your way


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Prayers for Mila. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope all is well.... I've been thinking of Mila (and Julia) all day.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers and thoughts going your way.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just back from the vet, who said the excessive drinking could be due to liver or kidney problems, Cushing's disease, or diabetes. None of those are good things. She ruled out diabetes, and collected blood and urine for testing, including a thyroid test as Mila has gained 3 pounds since her last visit. She eats reduced calories food (1/2 cup twice/day) and walks a mile every morning. She is Lab/beagle and should weigh no more than 41 pounds; today she weighed in at 46 pounds. We should have results tomorrow.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Mila, I hope that it turns out to be something that is treatable. Maddie also drinks an excessive amount of water/urinates frequently so they did bloodwork yesterday, I was hoping to hear back today but I guess it will be tomorrow now. Keep us updated on Mila!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry about Mila, hope you get some good news tomorrow that it's treatable!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry she had to go to the vet! Please update us with the results.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that Mila will be ok and it is something treatable. And that Julia is going to be ok also. It is so hard having a pup having medical problems.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Julia has had so much loss in her life that she really takes it hard when faced with a death. She seemed to handle Jack's death pretty well, but he was 'my' dog and more than 15 years old. Gage's sudden death really slammed her, and they were best friends. Mila is 'my' dog, too, but Julia really does care about her. I sure hope that Tia stays healthy for a long, long time. She's only 7, so hopefully she has lots of years left.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My terrier Lucky developed Cushings at age 12. She started drinking lots and put on weight around her stomach while losing muscle on her chest and legs. She also couldn't hold her bladder very well. It can't be cured and the medicine was very expensive. 

I pray that Mila doesn't have Cushings but if she does and it is caught early then you can find the right balence of drugs to keep it stable. Sadly for us we couldn't get the balance right for Lucky and she became very ill until we put her to sleep when she was 13.


----------

